

More on Apple’s Removal of Airfoil Speakers Touch From the App Store - siglesias
http://daringfireball.net/2012/05/more_on_airfoil_speakers_touch

======
peapicker
So, only Android and other devices will end up being "airplay speakers".
Brilliant.

